# need your help asap: Salomon F20 vs Northwave Decade SL



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the F20s and did try on the Northwaves prior to. The Northwaves definitely are some of the most comfortable boots around but the F20s won out because of the small footprint. Anyhow, I don't think you could go wrong with either Salomon or Northwave. If you buy the Northwaves, keep an eye on the laces where they slip through the metal guide cylinder as this is a wear point on the laces. There is a review of Northwaves on this site and the potentially bad CS of the company you might want to check out.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Found the reviews:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eq...-09-northwave-decade-sl-review.html#post90461

and the issue with the laces:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/19683-my-snow-legend-sls-speed-lace.html


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks
I am in italy, so hopefully i can get replacement laces more easily


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

got the northwave! 
it's 28.5 size. Do you think i need WIDE board? i plan to get union Flow or Drake Czar bindings and Nitro Team or K2 Podium board


----------

